# Hl2.exe Not responding, WHY!!



## wtbthree (Dec 24, 2008)

So, I got orange box a couple months ago

I can play Portal and the other games just fine, BUT

If I choose to launch Half Life 2, the blurry loading screen appears as it should, "Loading" is displayed as it should, a little bar on the top left of the screen appears that says "64 bit mode active"

The thing just sits at this screen, the little busy cursor (the blue rotating circle) stops and I just have an arrow, its not doing anything

I have left the computer for almost an hour, nothing happens

If I open up task manager HL2.exe is not responding, I close it down. 

I have reinstalled twice now, no change

Is it a problem with 64 bit?? Is there a patch. I have read that others have had similar problems but havent found any solution


>>>>>System Specs:

Antec 1200 case

Asus P5N-D Mobo

9800GTX vid card

E8400 cpu running at stock 3.0 ghz

6 gigs RAM total
(2 x 1Gig Super Talent and 2 x 2Gigs G.skill)

Arctic 7 freezer pro cpu cooler

PSU: hec Zephyr 750W

64 bit Vista SP1


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello, and Merry Christmas
I think that I found a solution for your problem, I searched for the problem and I got this :

Problem1: Game hangs on initial load (blurry image screen)

* Symptoms:
"64-bit" message was at top of screen
game never loaded
* Potential cause:
It seems that while steam intended HL2 to have a 64bit edition, with an update along the line (maybe with the release of Left4Dead according to others) the support was broken and the game doesn't load.
* Fix:
o Unfortunately, the fix removes the 64bit potential. In steam, right click half life 2, and select <Properties>.
o From the dialogue box, click <Set Launch Options...>
o Enter "-32bit" and select <OK>

This got HL2 to load, where upon playing I encountered problem number 2.

Problem 2: Gameplay causes full system hang

* Symptoms:
o After playing for less than 5 minutes, the game would crash and the three fingered salute (ctrl+alt+del) couldn't get me out of it. The crash caused a full system hang that required a hard-reboot
* Potential Causes:
o While from Problem 1 we are running in 32bit mode instead of 64bit, we are still running Vista.
* Fix:
o Go to the HL2 executable, by default [Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\<your user name>\half-life 2]
o right click on hl2.exe and select <Properties>
o select the second tab, "Compatibility"
o check the box for <Run this program in compatibility mode for:>
o select <Windows XP (Service Pack 2)> from the drop down menu
o select <Apply> then <OK>



Good Luck with this :smile:

if you need further help, post it here.


----------



## wtbthree (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far, I have run into a wall tho,

When I got to the "compatibility" tab, the "run this program in compatibility mode for" check box is greyed out, I cannot select it, even if I select run as administrator, or show settings for all users, no change

how to fix that??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you need to put the compatibility mode from the game shortcut, if you don't have one, just copy hl.exe and go to desktop and select paste shortcut...


----------



## wtbthree (Dec 24, 2008)

I did all that,

every time I try to launch the game i get "this game is currently unavailable" please try again at another time. I have had this happen before and usually if you try again in a couple minutes everything is fine. However I tried for the first time yesterday and it still isnt working today, i dont know if this is a result of what Ive done, or if it is truly unavailable


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you running it in offline mode?


----------



## wtbthree (Dec 24, 2008)

No, im not. Which makes me think the changes Ive made have caused it


----------



## wtbthree (Dec 24, 2008)

Just want to make sure, when you say enter "-32bit" there are no spaces in there right? and no quotes just:

-32bit


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, no spaces.


----------

